# West Coast Customs Logo



## Microhome (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo liebe Community,
habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich das Logo von West Coast Customs nachbilden kann, bzw. welcher Font (Schrifart) das ist? Hier das Logo:


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. Januar 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials161640.html


----------



## Microhome (9. Januar 2005)

Hab ich natürlich schon gefunden. Aber die PSD Datei gibts nicht mehr. Ergo würd ich gern wissen, wie man das nachbauen kann. Denn das ist in dem Thread nicht beschrieben.


----------



## Earl-Grey (9. Januar 2005)

ich würde sagen es ist am einfachsten wenn du das logo in einem vektorprogramm nachbaust! sprich: freehand, illustrator oder corel draw! für den einsteiger empfehle ich freehand! die scanlines und den glow kannste ja hinterher mit photoshop drüber machen!


----------



## Microhome (9. Januar 2005)

Ja, aber wie denn genau? Also mit Pfadwerkzeug? Weil genau beschreiben kann das anscheinend keiner


----------



## Earl-Grey (9. Januar 2005)

also du legst dir das logo in freehand auf ne ebene und schließt die so das du das bild nichtmehr aus versehen anwählen kannst! du erstellst ne neue ebene und baust da das ganze logo mit pfaden nach! zuerst den blauen rand, dann das weiße innere darüber und zum schluss die hellblauen glows in dem logo! wenn du den glow nachbaust musst du nicht darauf achten, das du genau die aussenkontur triffst und ja nicht über sie drüber gehst! du kannst durch ausschneiden und innen einfüge ne menge arbeit ersparen! weiß nicht!? wenn ich dir jetzt ganz freehand erklären soll ist hier doch ein wenig platz dafür da! versuchs einfach aus!? freehand ist meiner meinung nach ein sehr bedinerfreundliches programm!


----------



## McAce (9. Januar 2005)

So schau mal hier vielleicht findest du dort einen passenden Font

http://www.dafont.com/en/theme.php?cat=606


----------



## Clubkatze (9. Januar 2005)

So Jungs,

hab´s grad nochmal hochgeladen...viel Spaß damit   

http://jonnyknoxville.pader.de/westcoast.psd


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Januar 2005)

Hab gerade durch Zufall das Logo als *.eps gefunden - vielleicht nutzt's ja dem einen oder
anderen noch ein bißchen 

http://www.brandsoftheworld.com/search/?query_id=920884&page=20&brand_id=113541


----------



## FabianBitter (11. Januar 2005)

Soweit ich weiß ist das kein Font sondern würde einfach per Hand geschrieben und digitalisiert...


----------

